# REALLY TALL frame pre-war Schwinn



## Dave Stromberger (May 21, 2022)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/125326613626?campid=5335809022


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 21, 2022)

@fordmike65


----------



## kreika (May 21, 2022)

What the heck is that thang? Frankencycletruck gone 24 inch?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 21, 2022)

I'm so confused .................. 🤨


----------



## catfish (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 21, 2022)

It says 24” frame; but are the wheels also 24” (or is it just the dimensions that create such an illusion)?


----------



## jacob9795 (May 21, 2022)

The wheels are 36 spoke


----------



## BFGforme (May 22, 2022)

Super cool and sold ! Wondering who got it?


----------



## GTs58 (May 22, 2022)

I would have to think that is a custom build. No close up shots of the frame and nothing in the description.


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 22, 2022)

Cool rare size bike.

Here’s a b10 with similar size









						1935 Excelsior Tall Frame | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

SOLD - Selling my "Too Tall Arnold" 1935 Excelsior Tall Frame, as featured in issues #61 & #64 of Ol' Skool Rodz magazine. Arnold is based on a 1935 Excelsior (Arnold Schwinn & Co.) tall frame (B9 or B10, depending on how it's dressed). This bike rides great and is a good one for taller adults...




					thecabe.com


----------



## GTs58 (May 22, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> Cool rare size bike.
> 
> Here’s a b10 with similar size
> 
> ...





Here's another tall frame, but not as tall as that double curve bar. 









						Sold - 1935 Schwinn B 10 Excelsior  (Rare tall frame) | Archive (sold)
					

Rare tall frame. ( Special order only) 1935 is what I have been told via serial number.   Rough stainless fenders.....newer crank(1943 war time) Ask for more pics if needed. I have original braced bars for this also.  $850.00 shipped




					thecabe.com


----------



## cyclingday (May 24, 2022)

Paint wise, it sure looked legit, but the homemade truss rods do make you question it?
Hopefully the new owner will bring it up for discussion.


----------



## dasberger (May 24, 2022)

Robert Wadlow Special...


----------



## Chavez (May 24, 2022)

This is just a crazy thought, but could it be some sort of cycle truck customization?


----------

